# xhexdx's picture thread



## xhexdx (Jan 7, 2009)

So I finally decided to post some pictures.  Hope you like 'em.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## xhexdx (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice photo's.You have some beautiful spiders


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 7, 2009)

hey hexd what type of avic is that, purpurea or sp. peru purple?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 7, 2009)

Sp. "Bicegoi".


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 7, 2009)

ahh, looks alot more purple than normal. I havent seen many adult specimens of this sp. I do have 2 smalllll slings that grow at a slow rate and I cant wait till they get big.

ohh yeah and its a very nice bicegoi you have there.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks.  He isn't around any more...he matured and did what he was made for before one of his lady friends made a meal of him.


----------



## Luiscifer (Jan 8, 2009)

Your Brachy's are simply beautiful. I have always found those to be my fav's. I hope u dont mind i made one of your pics my desktop wallpaper. Thanx for letting us see those man.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 8, 2009)

My pleasure, glad one of 'em caught your eye. 

--Joe


----------



## Ant4755 (Jan 8, 2009)

You have some real beautiful T's:razz:


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## -Exotic (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice pics hex :clap:


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Jan 8, 2009)

you have some very nice Ts!


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I'll try and get some more up tomorrow.

--Joe


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice pics man! You have some beautiful stuff . Are those C. exilicauda in that scorp pic? I love em! One of these days i need to pick me up some more and make a display setup for them. Anyway, thanks for sharing!


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 9, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Nice pics man! You have some beautiful stuff . Are those C. exilicauda in that scorp pic? I love em! One of these days i need to pick me up some more and make a display setup for them. Anyway, thanks for sharing!



C. hentzi, actually.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 9, 2009)

The molt display case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 9, 2009)

Under a 3x scope:







The dangling boehmei:







A. bicegoi slings:


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 9, 2009)

Excellent pictuers and molt display! That is a really nice display really


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 9, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Excellent pictuers and molt display! That is a really nice display really


Thanks.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 9, 2009)

Gotta add these guys to the thread: 

X. immanis






M. balfouri


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 9, 2009)

Very Very nice collection. I like the assortment.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 10, 2009)

mmm m. balfouri :drool: :drool:


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 17, 2009)

I know it's not a tarantula...but there's a *huge* tarantula on my chest, so it should be ok. 



















And the spider pic:


----------



## calum (Jan 17, 2009)

Great pictures! that moult display case is mental!


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 17, 2009)

calum said:


> Great pictures! that moult display case is mental!


Thanks. 

I have another B. boehmei molt to add to it.  Gotta be about 6" or so, I'll measure it once I get it positioned.


----------



## Neuroticax (Jan 17, 2009)

That molt case is crazy!


Hey look! It's Elvis..   






yoink! ;P


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 17, 2009)

Incredible pictures!!!


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 17, 2009)

Neuroticax said:


> That molt case is crazy!
> 
> 
> Hey look! It's Elvis..
> ...


Ha ha, funny.  

Thanks.  Here's a C. cyaeopubescens.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 17, 2009)

thats an awesome gbb shot, very nice hexd.

how big is that guy?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 17, 2009)

Not very big.  2" or so.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 18, 2009)

I just noticed I misspelled 'cyaneopubescens' in an above post.  Oops.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jan 18, 2009)

amazing pics dude. i look forward to seeing more


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 19, 2009)

Singbluemymind said:


> amazing pics dude. i look forward to seeing more


Thanks!


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 19, 2009)

*What is this? ISt so pretty*

What is the name of the T. thats picture come right after P.mettallica?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 19, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> What is the name of the T. thats picture come right after P.mettallica?










Brachypelma auratum.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow she/he 
 sure is pretty


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 19, 2009)

Youve got some sweet Ts. You just had to show that immanis and blafouri didnt you? Lol.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't like that you bred (and probably sold the slings) of wild-caught redrumps.
I think it would be cool to see wild vagans in florida even though they are an invasive species.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 19, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> I don't like that you bred (and probably sold the slings) of wild-caught redrumps.
> I think it would be cool to see wild vagans in florida even though they are an invasive species.


Every species started out being wild-caught, so I don't know where you get off saying that.

Good day.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Every species started out being wild-caught, so I don't know where you get off saying that.
> 
> Good day.


Hmmmmmm.....I thought every species was either a product of God or evolution. Anyhow, many of the species that are wild-caught and then brought into the pet trade are becoming depleted rather quickly (ex g. rosea and h. lividum). I hope you released some of the slings so b. vagans can first establish itself in florida before it starts being collected wildly. After all, you caught her with an eggsac in the wild that would have hatched, further distributing the species. Although an invasive species, it would be a great conservation effort to  let them propagate them in many areas, such as florida.
On a lighter note, awesome pics! lol


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 19, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> Hmmmmmm.....I thought every species was either a product of God or evolution. Anyhow, many of the species that are wild-caught and then brought into the pet trade are becoming depleted rather quickly (ex g. rosea and h. lividum). I hope you released some of the slings so b. vagans can first establish itself in florida before it starts being collected wildly. After all, you caught her with an eggsac in the wild that would have hatched, further distributing the species. Although an invasive species, it would be a great conservation effort to  let them propagate them in many areas, such as florida.
> On a lighter note, awesome pics! lol


My opinion is not the same as yours, and I would prefer to end it at that.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 19, 2009)

No collection is complete without one...(or more )


----------



## calum (Jan 20, 2009)

Ohhhh I gotta get myself one of those... I love how they get soo pissed off that they fall over in a little rage. lol!


----------



## Jojos (Jan 20, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Under a 3x scope:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you worried your smithi will get hurt? Just a suggestion but I would put more substrate... Amazing pictures. I'm a beginner in the hobby of Ts. Could you put the names on your futur pics? Please?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 20, 2009)

Jojos said:


> Aren't you worried your smithi will get hurt? Just a suggestion but I would put more substrate... Amazing pictures. I'm a beginner in the hobby of Ts. Could you put the names on your futur pics? Please?


That's labeled a boehmei...it's not a smithi.

Yes I added more substrate but I thought the picture was funny.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 22, 2009)

She was very good to me for her photo shoot.


----------



## Goliath (Jan 23, 2009)

She is a beauty.  Calceatum are underrated, everyone with experience should have them.  My female is usually not so cooperative.

mike


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 24, 2009)

Your calceatum is gorgeous!


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks.  I would have liked to have gotten some closer shots, but this one turned out pretty good.

Guess which pokie!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice, either regalis, ornata, rufilata, pederseni.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 24, 2009)

my guess is rufilata.


----------



## calum (Jan 24, 2009)

do we get it if we guess correctly? lol! 

I have NO idea.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 25, 2009)

calum said:


> do we get it if we guess correctly? lol!
> 
> I have NO idea.


Haha, no, sorry. 

Rufilata is correct.


----------



## Jojos (Jan 29, 2009)

You're molts display is amazing! Very nice to see. Do you know which molt belongs to which species?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 29, 2009)

Jojos said:


> You're molts display is amazing! Very nice to see. Do you know which molt belongs to which species?


Well, yeah, I can tell the species by the molt.  Everyone should be able to.


----------



## Jojos (Jan 30, 2009)

Well I'm a beginner and there's so much species, I'd have to write the names.  It's a really beautiful display.:clap:


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 30, 2009)

Jojos said:


> Well I'm a beginner and there's so much species, I'd have to write the names.  It's a really beautiful display.:clap:


Thanks.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 30, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Well, yeah, I can tell the species by the molt.  Everyone should be able to.


I agree, but the ones that can be tough sometimes are avicularia molts, especially when they are slings.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, slings are pretty tough.  I rarely keep those molts.  Brachys are tough (for me) to identify as slings as well, before their coloring starts coming in.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome pics man! What camera are you using?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 31, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Awesome pics man! What camera are you using?


Nothing fancy.  Kodak EasyShare Z650.  6.1Mp.

P. striata, 7.5"



















Now a display piece:













--Joe


----------



## calum (Jan 31, 2009)

that's pretty cool, I need to find some casting resin..


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 2, 2009)

P. cambridgei


----------



## Jojos (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice pics. So he got out when he was done? Ahhh men... Just kidding! Lol!


----------



## billymac (Feb 3, 2009)

Great pics Joe, thanks for sharing them! :worship:


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 3, 2009)

My pleasure.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Feb 3, 2009)

good luck on the P. cambridgei breeding xhexdx


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks. 

G. portentosa male:







B. dubia female with egg case (ooth?):







L. mactans, I think.  I'm not that big on widows:


----------



## Jojos (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the dubia with the egg sac and the widow!


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 11, 2009)

E. murinus


----------



## Shrike (Feb 11, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> I don't like that you bred (and probably sold the slings) of wild-caught redrumps.
> I think it would be cool to see wild vagans in florida even though they are an invasive species.


I'm a bit surprised to see somebody take issue with breeding wild caught exotics.  These specimens were removed from a habitat they are not supposed to exist in--Florida.  Collecting them did nothing to hurt the conservation of the species in its natural habitat--Central America.   

Sorry for hijacking your thread!  Great pictures.  Keep them coming.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 11, 2009)

No worries, thanks for your input.  Thanks for the compliment on the pictures as well. 

--Joe


----------



## IrishKnight (Feb 18, 2009)

awesome collection man!! if you dont mind me asking,where did you get your X.immanis and M.balfouri from??im getting them soon just want to know where and how much they costed you?you can PM me if you want


----------



## Teal (Feb 18, 2009)

*Fantastic collection! That molt display case is amazing, and I love the display piece in resin - very neat idea! *


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 18, 2009)

This is an awesome picture thread, 
I had never seen it. Glad to have come across... 

very cool pics Joe. Will definetely subscribe  

Its nice to see the varied assortment, as well as the other knick-knacks..


----------



## xhexdx (Mar 20, 2009)

Alright, some pictures taken by my friend Danielle with her camera.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 20, 2009)

I really like that last shot. I'm not too good with brachy's, which sp. is that?

I'm gonna guess smithi or auratum.


----------



## xhexdx (Mar 21, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I really like that last shot. I'm not too good with brachy's, which sp. is that?
> 
> I'm gonna guess smithi or auratum.


B. smithi.


----------



## Lucara (Mar 21, 2009)

Awsome pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xhexdx (Mar 21, 2009)

Lucara said:


> Awsome pictures! Thanks for sharing!


My pleasure.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 21, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I really like that last shot. I'm not too good with brachy's, which sp. is that?
> 
> I'm gonna guess smithi or auratum.


definitely not auratum... but perhaps smithi... love these!!
 keep'm coming!


----------



## rejected1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, your friend Danielle is good at photography. Nice stuffs.


----------



## Truff135 (Mar 27, 2009)

I love your pictures, all of them!  The boehmei is to die for, she's just lovely.   It's been mentioned a billion times already, but that molt display case is awesome.  My tarantulas are a little more hesitant to cough up their molts, or at least not until they've mangled it to death.


----------



## xhexdx (Mar 27, 2009)

So here are more pictures taken of my critters by my friend Danielle with her camera:



































































--Joe


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice pics! I especially like the rosea and rufilata pics :clap:


----------



## xhexdx (Mar 27, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Very nice pics! I especially like the rosea and rufilata pics :clap:


Thanks.  I'm pretty happy with the rufilata pics too.  The colors really turned out well.  She's got a much better camera than mine.


----------



## calum (Mar 27, 2009)

wow, those pictures are AWESOME. especially that _G.rosea_ pic, it's wonderful.


----------



## SNAFU (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome! I'd have to go to edit & tweak the color saturation and the contrast for anywhere close to those with my little Canon. The colors on the smithi are just glowing!


----------



## xhexdx (Mar 27, 2009)

Feel free to rate the thread, guys.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 19, 2009)

Wolf spider with sac:


----------



## seanbond (Apr 19, 2009)

^^^^^^^
use to catch those guys all the time, kewl pix


----------



## equuskat (Apr 20, 2009)

Never looked through your thread before, Joe.  haha  Great pictures.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 20, 2009)

Katy_green said:


> Never looked through your thread before, Joe.  haha  Great pictures.


You disappoint me.

Just kidding.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 22, 2009)

Up close and personal:







Smaller one if you don't want to scroll or don't want that much detail is in the next post.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 22, 2009)

*Working with borders, copyright, labeling, etc.*


----------



## equuskat (Apr 23, 2009)

I LOVE that pic of the female OBT with the "punctured" roach.  heh  Gross, yeah, but the detail is just amazing.  That was my favorite picture out of all of them.  

I like the L. geometricus, too.  I'm gonna have to collect some widows, now, I think...


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## xhexdx (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## xhexdx (Apr 23, 2009)

One more for now, then I'm done.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm drooling over these pics! Love the B. emelia and the E. murinus. Very nicely done!


----------



## spiderfield (Apr 24, 2009)

WOW...that's all I can say about those pics.  I really like the OBT close-ups.  The E. murinus & M. balfouri...dude, the wish list is-a-growing! :clap:


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## xhexdx (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## equuskat (Apr 26, 2009)

I think you need to take a picture with more roaches on your hand.  I'm sure you can fit 15.  

Love the pet hole.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 27, 2009)

wow..... what an impact those roach pictures have..........


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 27, 2009)

tortuga00 said:


> wow..... what an impact those roach pictures have..........


Thanks. 

Some C. hentzi; female, then male.  Then a little black light:



















Yes, that's real.  *NOT* edited, other than the border and text.  I need to work on a better focus.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 30, 2009)

Nobody likes my pictures any more. *sniff*


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 30, 2009)

Those scorps look huge! 
Very nice close-ups...
Scorps give me the jibby-jabbies, LOL...
I got some B. Jacksoni scorplings that were on sale there 
to see if I could get over it and I kinda did... 
but they'll look this way by the end'a the year!!  
For me they're _display only_... 
like the way informative sellers describe Pokies to newbs
in comparison to a Rosea.. LOL

thanks for sharing... didn't know you had scorps..

and I just loveeeeeee the H. Mac....


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 30, 2009)

tortuga00 said:


> Those scorps look huge!
> Very nice close-ups...
> Scorps give me the jibby-jabbies, LOL...
> I got some B. Jacksoni scorplings that were on sale there
> ...



Thanks. 

The only scorps I have are the few C. hentzi and an emperor.


----------



## SylverTear (Apr 30, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Nobody likes my pictures any more. *sniff*


Hey...leave some room for the new peeps on the board man...lol

No you've got some awesome Ts and pictures of them and you know it 

You should check mine out :}


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 30, 2009)

One more of my GBB:


----------



## jme (Apr 30, 2009)

arent C. Hentzi small little buggers

i used to have 2 untill my female killed the male then died 2 days latter 

all your picks are awsome by the way :clap:


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 30, 2009)

jme said:


> arent C. Hentzi small little buggers
> 
> i used to have 2 untill my female killed the male then died 2 days latter
> 
> all your picks are awsome by the way :clap:


Yeah they're about 2", including the tail.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 1, 2009)

jme said:


> arent C. Hentzi small little buggers
> 
> i used to have 2 untill my female killed the male then died 2 days latter


damn....... tragic......




xhexdx said:


> Yeah they're about 2", including the tail.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.


well they look_ huge_ in those shots...


----------



## fartkowski (May 1, 2009)

Nice pics 
You've got a great collection.


----------



## xhexdx (May 2, 2009)

fartkowski said:


> Nice pics
> You've got a great collection.


Thank you! :worship:


----------



## xhexdx (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Miss Bianca (May 5, 2009)

I still feel just that slight hint of sadness seeing those hooks 
and knowing their days are numbered...  (when I see pics or witness an MM molt)...
very nice shots Joe!


----------



## xhexdx (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean.

My MM cambridgei is now cast in resin, so he's not completely gone. 

The incei is out on loan.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (May 5, 2009)

That P. rufilata is sweet! Hope it needs some lovin when it get bigger, I have 2 also.
As always, great pics!!

GK


----------



## xhexdx (May 20, 2009)




----------



## xhexdx (May 22, 2009)




----------



## captainkork (May 22, 2009)

gorgeous spiders man.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## xhexdx (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## fartkowski (Jun 4, 2009)

You have a "blue" theme going in that last post 

Very nice shots


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice pics.

I'm jealous.  Hopefully it wont be too much longer until I get my hands on my own m. balfouri.


----------



## Andy (Jun 4, 2009)

xhexdx said:


>


Very professional shots, think ill get one of thes Ts


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

I have to take like ten shots of each spider to get one good one. :}


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 4, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I have to take like ten shots of each spider to get one good one. :}


Thats it?  I have to take like 30 lol.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I've got the camera settings and distance down pretty well, so it doesn't take as many now as it used to.


----------



## mittens (Jun 4, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> I don't like that you bred (and probably sold the slings) of wild-caught redrumps.
> I think it would be cool to see wild vagans in florida even though they are an invasive species.


are you saying you achuly encourage the relise of an invasive species? thats nothing but iresponcible because of people like you exotic keepers get a bad name you should be ashamed to call yourself a keeper

on a lighter note, these pictures are amazing =]


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 4, 2009)

Alright, no bickering about the vagans.  Sheesh.

Thanks for the compliment, mittens.


----------



## mittens (Jun 5, 2009)

sorry man ill leave it at that just got annoyed lol


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## xhexdx (Jun 9, 2009)

Some balfouri pics:


----------



## Vidaro (Jun 9, 2009)

Those M. balfuri's are amazingly beautifull!!!!


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Jun 9, 2009)

xhexdx said:


>


Now that is one cool pic!


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Goomba (Jul 15, 2009)

Your emilia....Give her to me. Now.


----------



## violentblossom (Jul 15, 2009)

Your GBB is GORGEOUS! :worship:


----------



## seanbond (Jul 15, 2009)

have you sexed your balfouri yet? looks manish but very nice!


----------



## AlainL (Jul 15, 2009)

seanbond said:


> have you sexed your balfouri yet? looks manish but very nice!


It says on the photos it's a male, very nice tho.


----------



## seanbond (Jul 15, 2009)

AlainL said:


> It says on the photos it's a male, very nice tho.


yea i jus noticed he had the signs on pix, my bad, still nice!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 15, 2009)

I love the H.incei pic Joe! Very cool.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 15, 2009)

seanbond said:


> yea i jus noticed he had the signs on pix, my bad, still nice!


Yep, male.  Thanks!


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 16, 2009)

A couple more I didn't get to yesterday:


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## xhexdx (Jul 21, 2009)

This one was long overdue:


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 21, 2009)

Is that fasciatum gravid joe?


----------



## 2bears (Jul 21, 2009)

*Nice pictures*

Thanks for sharing, great looking Ts :clap: 
Twobears


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jul 22, 2009)

AWEsome flicks!


----------



## Ms.X (Jul 22, 2009)

*lividum*

Ok, I will admit that she is gorgeous, but I am still partial to my girl.  Nice shot btw, how did you manage to get it?


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 22, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> Is that fasciatum gravid joe?


No, she's just really fat.  Her previous owner fed her a lot.  I'm going to slim her down a little and wait till she molts, then breed her.



twobears said:


> Thanks for sharing, great looking Ts :clap:
> Twobears


Thanks. 



Miss Bianca said:


> AWEsome flicks!


Thanks to you, too! 



PorcelaineDiva said:


> Ok, I will admit that she is gorgeous, but I am still partial to my girl.  Nice shot btw, how did you manage to get it?


I rehoused her.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## fartkowski (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice C. ritae.
I'm lookin to get my hands on some of these guys


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Jul 30, 2009)

your T. pruriens is a gorgeous spider.

how big?

             moose


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 30, 2009)

moose35 said:


> your T. pruriens is a gorgeous spider.
> 
> how big?
> 
> moose


Thanks. 

She's about 5".


----------



## ArachnoAddic808 (Aug 1, 2009)

:worship: Wow i give you mad props, you got one of the best picture threads on here. And a very amazing collection. Thx for sharing. Very beautiful specimans






EvaN~


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow. That's either a big roach or a small H. incei! lol

Great pics!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Warren.

The incei is maybe 1".


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 3, 2009)

I know it's not a spider but still...


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 4, 2009)

What a cute little guy!

Nice addition to your thread..


----------



## Obelisk (Sep 4, 2009)

xhexdx said:


>


What species of spider is this? Is it a Florida native?

Your pics are awesome btw.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 4, 2009)

Phidippus something.  I looked it up but forgot; I just captured it for pics then let it go again.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Shrike (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice looking GBB.  Absolutely one of my favorite Ts.  Mine is roughly 1/2" so it's got a ways to go before it looks like yours.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 4, 2009)

Agreed, nice shots of the GBB.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

I figured I'd put these here too:





































--Joe


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## seanbond (Sep 6, 2009)

nice looking jumper!!


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 15, 2009)

It's been a while, so I figure I'd post some new(ish) pics even though I haven't had time to crop/copyright, etc. yet:


----------



## The Spider Faery (Nov 15, 2009)

This most recent posting of pics are fantastic with some great species.


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2009)

*Awesome! Your P. rufilata (I'm pretty sure that's what it is,anyways lol) is gorgeous! *


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks. 

I have some more pics I haven't uploaded yet, I'll try to get them up tonight.

Yes Teal, that's a rufilata.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 15, 2009)

Great shots Joe! Love the toe shots of the regalis.

Cass


----------



## JC (Nov 15, 2009)

What the!? Unreal images! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Yes Teal, that's a rufilata.


*

I didn't think it could be anything else.. but I don't know pokies that well..

I just know I WANT a rufi  *


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2009)

*Aw, cute lil guys! *


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 15, 2009)

awesome pics


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks. 

Gold star to the first person to correctly guess the species in the last pic.


----------



## JC (Nov 15, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Gold star to the first person to correctly guess the species in the last pic.



monocentropus balfouri?


----------



## Shell (Nov 15, 2009)

wow, gorgeous pics  Love your GBB (they are all pretty though of course  )


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 15, 2009)

arachneman said:


> monocentropus balfouri?


Ding ding ding!


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome. I love the A.minatrix coloring just as much as versi.


----------



## kupo969 (Nov 15, 2009)

Niiiiiice Avics!


----------



## ophiophagus (Nov 16, 2009)

All your pictures are great. What species is that that you have communally on the last page?


----------



## Ariel (Nov 16, 2009)

they look like OBTs


----------



## Roski (Nov 16, 2009)

These Ts/pictures are beautiful and make me do this ~>


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 16, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Awesome. I love the A.minatrix coloring just as much as versi.





kupo969 said:


> Niiiiiice Avics!


Thanks! 



ophiophagus said:


> What species is that that you have communally on the last page?





Ariel said:


> they look like OBTs


Yep, they're P. murinus (OBT).



Roski said:


> These Ts/pictures are beautiful and make me do this ~>


Thank you.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2009)

*Wow! Very pretty *


----------



## Ms.X (Nov 17, 2009)

I am very impressed with your latest _M. balfouri_ pic :worship: Now you need to teach me how to take pictures of them and not get tagged :wall:


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice balfouri.  Is it male or female?  Do you plan on breeding them?


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmm, someone needs to learn the rules of sharing...it's an ongoing process :} More pictures please?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 13, 2010)

Royal_T's said:


> Nice balfouri.  Is it male or female?  Do you plan on breeding them?


That's a mature male, and he's out on loan as we speak. 



Ms.X said:


> Hmm, someone needs to learn the rules of sharing...it's an ongoing process :} More pictures please?


You're right, I'll try to get some more up soon.  I'm not sure I've taken anything worth posting lately though.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2010)

My apologies if some of these are repeats:





























































































































































EDIT:  I forgot to add that the Haplopelma and Avicularia aren't my spiders.  I just photographed them.


----------



## Shell (Jan 15, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures Joe


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 15, 2010)

It's nice to see that you are willing to comply with the requests of the little people   Very nice photos, as always.  Now you've tempted me with your _I. hirsutum_.  If you sense a kidnapper approaching, watch out I'm armed with tongs and a flashlight


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll be prepared with M. balfouri slings to throw at you. :}

We all know they have a taste for your blood.


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, if they feel compelled to latch on to me, they can come home with me too :}


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome pics of the MM balfouri.  I liked the one of the minatrix too.  

How many obt's are in that communal btw?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2010)

I didn't count last time I rehoused them (I created two out of one; larger OBTs stayed together, smaller OBTs stayed together), but I'd guess about 60.  I was going to count, but I forgot. :wall:

Thanks RE: MM balfouri and minatrix pics.


----------



## TomM (Jan 15, 2010)

Insane colors on the balfouri!


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2010)

I know!  I thought he was stunning!

Of course, the flash really helps to bring the color out.

Tom (Philth) has some pics and a video in the Monocentropus pic thread of him breeding with his female.  His flash was further away, so you can see what he looks like without bright light.


----------



## Big B (Jan 15, 2010)

Joe, thanks for sharing everything looks well cared for. Awesome pics too, and love the molt display.:clap::clap::clap::clap::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## redrumpslump (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey joe I know weve had words and i would first of all like to apologize to you. I have alot of respect of your knowledge. Second you have some of the most gorgeous t's ive seen. 

Matt


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2010)

Big B said:


> Joe, thanks for sharing everything looks well cared for. Awesome pics too, and love the molt display.:clap::clap::clap::clap::drool::drool::drool:


Thanks. 



redrumpslump said:


> Hey joe I know weve had words and i would first of all like to apologize to you. I have alot of respect of your knowledge. Second you have some of the most gorgeous t's ive seen.
> 
> Matt


Apology accepted; I'm sorry if my posts offended you.

Thanks for the compliments, I appreciate it.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 15, 2010)

Haaaaaaay Joe!........Where ya goin...... with that.... balfouri in your hand? d'doom d' doom doom......

 Said I'm goin down to let it bite my ole lady..........I caught er messin round................

awesome pics, man! Terry D


----------



## Teal (Jan 15, 2010)

*Wow! Great shots.. I love your collection *


----------



## Redneck (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome collection Joe... Them P. murinus slings I got from you are finally showing some of that yummie orange!  

Great shots BTW!!


----------



## Ariel (Jan 16, 2010)

Those P. murinus communal pics are awesome!!!


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Big B (Jan 16, 2010)

I have seen blue, brown, grey M. balfouri"s is this color variation because of maturity? gender?  M. balfouri is high on my want list.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 16, 2010)

When they're young, they are a dull brown color.  They get adult coloration as they get larger, and this male's purplish hue is (I think) because he's male.  I don't have any others that have adult coloration so I can't really say from experience (yet).


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 16, 2010)

Fantastic pictures Joe.. I love the pics of your M. balfouri MM
 Good luck!


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 19, 2010)

Megaphobema mesomelas:







Avicularia versicolor:


----------



## shypoet (Jan 19, 2010)

cool pictures


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks.  

I have a couple more to post once I get them on photobucket.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Teal (Jan 20, 2010)

*Awesome shots! *


----------



## Jilly1337 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice pics....What is the 3rd one down that's on a glass?


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 20, 2010)

Jilly1337 said:


> What is the 3rd one down that's on a glass?


That would be _Iridopelma hirsutum_...speaking of which, this more recent photo has only fueled my desire to kidnap one of these   Nice photos as always.


----------



## Jilly1337 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> That would be _Iridopelma hirsutum_...speaking of which, this more recent photo has only fueled my desire to kidnap one of these   Nice photos as always.



I thought so but it is much more blue than mine.  Maybe mine is due for a molt.  I can't remember my old one at that size.  I asked because some people say I. sp recife is more blue than hirsutum while others think they are the same.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 20, 2010)

As Ms.X said, it's I. hirsutum.  Molted a couple weeks ago.


----------



## robd (Jan 22, 2010)

Damn Joe. How did you manage to get a hold of a I. hirsutum? Isn't that not really in the hobby?


----------



## Jilly1337 (Jan 22, 2010)

robd said:


> Damn Joe. How did you manage to get a hold of a I. hirsutum? Isn't that not really in the hobby?


I got mine from Swift Inverts about a month ago.  They used to be super rare a few years ago but you can find them now fairly easily.  Now to find an I. seladonium!!!


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 22, 2010)

Heh, good luck with that one.


----------



## robd (Jan 22, 2010)

Whoa. That thing looks like a versicolor on crack. Well... that would be saying that crack brightens your complexion and gives you a cooler looking butt. I don't know if that's true, but I'm going with it.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 27, 2010)

Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaavid.


----------



## Jilly1337 (Jan 27, 2010)

^I like big butts and I cannot lie!!


Nice shot!


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Joe,

I was wondering what's that sling :







Your pictures are great, I really like your M.balfouri male.
Julien


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Julien,

Thanks!

That's _Iridopelma hirsutum_.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 2, 2010)

L. violaceopes MM (belongs to Ms.X):













A. diversipes:







E. uatuman:


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 2, 2010)

C. huahini:



















B. auratum:







B. emilia:


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 2, 2010)

P. rufilata:


----------



## Teal (Feb 2, 2010)

*:drool: Loooove the rufi *


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 2, 2010)

God I'm so envious of your whole critter collection.


----------



## Jilly1337 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice pics!!  Man, I want one of those A. diversipes.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaavid.


*Crosses fingers* on a healthy sac!!


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 6, 2010)

sweet pics man


----------



## Shrike (Feb 6, 2010)

Love the P. rufiliata.  Definitely makes me want to delve into the world of pokies.


----------



## 5thPhantom (Feb 7, 2010)

I am in Brachy heaven!!!!  

Superb photos! :clap:


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2010)

I love your collection! 
If I'm ever in Florida I would pay an admission fee to see your Ts


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 



Abby said:


> I love your collection!
> If I'm ever in Florida I would pay an admission fee to see your Ts


It's really nothing special, and I'd never charge for someone to see the spiders. :}

Thanks for the compliment though!

--Joe


----------



## Redneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome shots Joe! I think I am going to have to pick me up a P. rufilata soon!


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 21, 2010)

C. brachycephalus:


----------



## Ether Imp (Feb 22, 2010)

Personally I LOVE the pic of the T pulling a "cliffhanger" off the cieling of its enclosure. Dangerous, but funny none-the-less.


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 22, 2010)

I love seeing some Ceratogyrus man. My favorite genus.


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Redneck (May 21, 2010)

Great shots Joe.. The first picture is an H. incei.. Right? What is the second one.. Both in your last post..


----------



## J.huff23 (May 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> A.moderatum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pictures too.


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2010)

First is incei, second is A. moderatum.

EDIT: J.huff beat me to it. :}

The sac is P. regalis.


----------



## J.huff23 (May 21, 2010)

Awesome. Great pics!


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2010)

Thanks.  The regalis are actually 1st instar now.


----------



## Redneck (May 21, 2010)

I have never really done alot of research on incei.. I know they are dwarfs.. I lost both of my H. villosella.. So.. I kinda swore off on dwarfs after that..

Might have to look into getting some of the incei though... They really look great..

Congrats on the regalis sac... Soon as my 2 girls mature I am going to try and breed them..


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2010)

Thanks. 

I have two incei sacs right now as well *wink wink*.  Incei are definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## BeckyB (May 21, 2010)

Love the P.Pulcher! That's on the top of my WANTS list right now!!!


----------



## VinceG (May 21, 2010)

Really great looking tarantulas!


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2010)

BeckyB said:


> Love the P.Pulcher! That's on the top of my WANTS list right now!!!


Where did I post a pic of a pulcher? :?


----------



## J.huff23 (May 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Where did I post a pic of a pulcher? :?


Haha, thats what I was thinking. I went back 4 or 5 pages and couldnt find one.


----------



## Dinho (May 21, 2010)

Nice C.ritae


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2010)

Dinho said:


> Nice C.ritae


Thanks, working a breeding project with them right now, but I haven't seen anything promising yet.

I actually let the male cohab with the female for about a day and a half, so we'll see what happens.  I'll stick him in there with her again this weekend.



J.huff23 said:


> Haha, thats what I was thinking. I went back 4 or 5 pages and couldnt find one.


I ran a search on this thread for the word 'pulcher'.


----------



## Dinho (May 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Thanks, working a breeding project with them right now, but I haven't seen anything promising yet.
> 
> I actually let the male cohab with the female for about a day and a half, so we'll see what happens.  I'll stick him in there with her again this weekend.


There remains for me nothing more than to wish success


----------



## jebbewocky (May 21, 2010)

Hey, what's the T in pic #10, post 258?  The black and white one?:?
It's pretty whatever it is!


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 21, 2010)

That snake. The black one. With the orange belly and ring around its neck. I need it. What is it? 

Cass


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 21, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> That snake. The black one. With the orange belly and ring around its neck. I need it. What is it?
> 
> Cass


I think it's a ring necked snake. 
Great shot of the H.incei Joe, I dig it!


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 21, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> I think it's a ring necked snake.
> Great shot of the H.incei Joe, I dig it!


Seriously? How ridiculously obvious is that. I've heard of them before but for some reason I just didn't make the connection. It's not like the ring around the neck isn't obvious or anything. Thanks Rick. Now I feel silly, haha.

Cass


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> Hey, what's the T in pic #10, post 258?  The black and white one?:?
> It's pretty whatever it is!


That's a MM Cyriocosmus ritae.



Mack&Cass said:


> That snake. The black one. With the orange belly and ring around its neck. I need it. What is it?
> 
> Cass


Yep, as Rick said, they're ringneck snakes.  I have three of them living under a stepping stone in my backyard.


----------



## Nikkeh (May 21, 2010)

joe can you post a pic of the a.moderatum with something simple to show its size?

how old is it?


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2010)

I can post a pic, but it's going to take a couple hours.

I have no idea how old he is, sorry.


----------



## bloodred1889 (May 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Gotta add these guys to the thread:
> 
> X. immanis
> 
> ...


i assumed those 3 tarantulas were the same species.
they also look like GBB's


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2010)

:?              .


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 21, 2010)

I am also confused.
Mackenzie


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Mack&Cass (May 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


>


Very nice! What is this species?
Mackenzie


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2010)

Haplopelma hainanum.


----------



## Pearty (May 21, 2010)

thanks for posting the A.moderatum size pic joe. looks amazing, our's is about 1/2 an inch smaller i reckon. awesome pic's mate, some sweet T's.


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2010)

Thanks. 

Thanks to everyone who has commented, actually. :worship:


----------



## photobuggirl (May 21, 2010)

What beautiful legs...and a nice looking butt to boot.  What's this little guy?


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2010)

MM Cyriocosmus ritae.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 22, 2010)

Still gotta get myself some of those.  Probably my favorite out of the genus...

Are those 1st instar h. incei up there?


----------



## photobuggirl (May 22, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> MM Cyriocosmus ritae.


Holy crap, I missed the hooks.  That guy is TINY!


----------



## xhexdx (May 22, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Are those 1st instar h. incei up there?


Heh, no.  They're regalis and formosa.


----------



## xhexdx (May 22, 2010)

Speaking of incei though:


----------



## jamesgriff (May 22, 2010)

photobuggirl said:


> What beautiful legs...and a nice looking butt to boot.  What's this little guy?


what is this t? can u pm me the name please


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 22, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Speaking of incei though:


Flippin the bird at ya.  lol  Nice pic.  

Congrats on the formosa and regalis, I didn't know you had bred them.


----------



## fartkowski (May 22, 2010)

Hahahaaha
I thought the same thing.
Nice pictures
Will you be breeding the C ritae?


----------



## xhexdx (May 22, 2010)

I'm trying to right now.  Neither seem very receptive to each other at the moment, but I cohabitated them for about 36 hours so it's anyone's guess.

I have a second, immature female and an immature male.  Both should mature around the same time, so I'll (hopefully) get another shot at that point too.

I tried once before, the female produced a sac and ate it about a month and a half later.


----------



## Dinho (May 22, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Speaking of incei though:


This incei says: let me out at the end


----------



## brachybaum (May 22, 2010)

xhexdx said:


>


Awesome pics man, wondering on the 3rd pic are these Baumgarteni's?


----------



## xhexdx (May 22, 2010)

Thanks. 

No, they're boehmei.


----------



## seanbond (May 24, 2010)

A.moderatum looking sweeeet!


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (May 24, 2010)

Love the P.murinus


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (May 24, 2010)

xhexdx said:


>


The first is like angry red knees.
Red knee1:Let's get im boss 
Red knee2:ATTACK

Crap wrong one its the first pic in the thread.


----------



## Warren Bautista (May 24, 2010)

What species of scorpion is in the UV light pic? Some kind of Centruroides, I assume?


----------



## jebbewocky (May 24, 2010)

You really seem to like Brachy's (and pokies I've noticed).
How'd you get them to go for superworms?  My G.rosea never really liked them, and my B.vagans slings are completely, utterly, uninterested in pre-killed superworms.  They'll take pre-killed roaches and crix, but worms?  Nada.


----------



## xhexdx (May 24, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> What species of scorpion is in the UV light pic? Some kind of Centruroides, I assume?


Yep.  C. hentzi.



jebbewocky said:


> You really seem to like Brachy's (and pokies I've noticed).
> How'd you get them to go for superworms?  My G.rosea never really liked them, and my B.vagans slings are completely, utterly, uninterested in pre-killed superworms.  They'll take pre-killed roaches and crix, but worms?  Nada.


I just drop them in there.  I have never used pre-killed feeder insects.


----------



## seanbond (May 29, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Flippin the bird at ya.  lol  Nice pic.
> 
> Congrats on the formosa and regalis, I didn't know you had bred them.


lol, they r the best escapees!


----------



## Terry D (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Joe,  Maaaan! I'm jealouser'n heck of some of your Brachys! Do you still have the big boehmei from early in the thread? If so, bet it's a monster now! :} H maculata photo is sick- will be my first baboon once I go there. This has got to be the most varied t thread I've seen. The molt stand is interesting :clap: (worship icon not present)

 The Ring-neck Snakes remind me of collecting around Broward Co. years ago/ Hillsborough too. There were always one or more under nearly every board of 1. Black Racer. 2. Ring-necked Snake. 3. Glass Lizard- or Ophisaur (whatever) 4. Corn Snake. Yeah, I realize common names are only supposed to be capped for birds. Oh well, I cap 'em all with exception of specific epithets.

Hope to be seeing some sacs from some of your pairings soon. Good luck and outstanding thread! 

Terry


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks, Terry.

I've actually got regalis, formosa, and incei slings listed right now .

No, the boehmei died several months ago.  I'll try and dig up the thread...

Here you go:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=174184

--Joe


----------



## lunashimmer (Jun 14, 2010)

*Just great.*

Ok, now I want a Cyriocosmus ritae because of you.  The husband is going to kill me!!!   So tiny!!!  So colorful!!! OMG!!!! :drool:


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 14, 2010)

i'm so late to commenting on these but i just wanted to say you had/have such beautiful brachys, especially that boehmei! i am in envy right now.

also, the regalis. just, wow. i thought it'd be a lot later than now, but i'm surprised how much i already want a pokie. 

awesome pics!


----------



## Terry D (Jun 14, 2010)

Joe, I'm sorry to hear. I did not realize that was your big girl but loss of any is bad.

 On the thread- Hey, there's the right icon-:worship:

Terry


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks guys.  

I have more pictures, I just need to sort through them and upload the stuff I want to post.


----------



## ArachnidJackson (Jul 6, 2010)

Loved the collection.


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow great B. klaasi mating pics...as well as all the others, great spiders and pics Joe.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 9, 2010)

P. subfusca:


----------



## Crysta (Jul 9, 2010)

great photos joe, I am entirely jealous of your collection.

I am glad you stopped experimenting with the boarders, they really distracted from the beauty of the spiders. 

Keep up with the great pictures


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks.  I have lots more pics to go through and post...I just need to get around to it.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Zman181 (Jul 10, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jul 10, 2010)

Love your new shots Joe :clap:

TY for continuing to share.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 10, 2010)

Joe, Nice shots of wee ones and such! Ant lions are cool, too. We used to have alot of fun with them back in the day.

Terry


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice antlion buddy!


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweet pics Joe.:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jul 10, 2010)

Joe what species are those three sling pictures of? 

Great pics 

Cass


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 10, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Joe what species are those three sling pictures of?
> 
> Great pics
> 
> Cass


P. formosa are the first pic, and the second two are H. gigas.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 10, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> P. ornata are the first pic, and the second two are H. gigas.


Aren't they formosa?


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 10, 2010)

Beatiful little wee-ones I got to say. If these pics were shown on YouTube you'd get the "Get out the flamethrower!" comments. You know your breeding is a success when they bring up subjects on overkill. 

 Poor caterpillar has baby wasps coming out of it. 

 You have antlions where you live? Ah! Now I do hate you! ;P


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 10, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Aren't they formosa?


Gah!  I've been talking to you too damn much about your recent victory!

Gotta go correct that, thanks. :}



ZergFront said:


> You have antlions where you live? Ah! Now I do hate you! ;P


Yeah, they're everywhere.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 10, 2010)

I was like, wait, those don't look like my ornata...than I realized you probably got the two mixed up for that very reason. lol


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 10, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I was like, wait, those don't look like my ornata...than I realized you probably got the two mixed up for that very reason. lol


Yeah.  Brain fart.  I'm sick, the kids are sick, I'm trying to study, it's late.  You name it, it's stressing me out.

Ah well, that's life.  Thanks again for pointing that out to me; I never would have caught it.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 10, 2010)

I feel your pain.  Cool pics regardless.  I always like pics of tarantulas in their first few stages of life.


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 13, 2010)

'Communal' _H. gigas_:


----------



## possumburg (Oct 13, 2010)

That is an awesome setup!


----------



## Shell (Oct 13, 2010)

Did you set that up recently? I didn't see it when I was there


----------



## JimM (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice Joe.


Clean out your PM inbox!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 17, 2010)

That's nuts Joe. How many do you think are in there?


----------



## GForce14063 (Oct 18, 2010)

I just finished going through your pics and it took awhile nice collection awesome pics


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Jason, there were initially 376 in the sac, and I shipped out about 150, and removed another 30 or so.  That would leave over 150 in there, but I'm sure there has been cannibalism.

I'll take adult crickets, freeze them, then dump them in there.  It's fun to watch all the spiderlings completely envelop the crickets.


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 18, 2010)

Feeding:

























One of these days I'll attempt a time-lapse of this.


----------



## BCscorp (Oct 18, 2010)

Joe?? Joe is that you? lol
Great pics, Id love to see a time lapse of a feeding frenzy!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 18, 2010)

Heeey Joe, Welcome back. Re: H. gigas n' cricket bonanza- Wow!! 

Terry


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 18, 2010)

I never said I was back. :}


----------



## Terry D (Oct 18, 2010)

I know that. If I'm not mistaken, I did. :}


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Oct 19, 2010)

That communal is awesome, Joe. I hope you're back - although I'm not even here much anymore.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 19, 2010)

Glad to see that communal is working out and Those are great pics, thats flipping awesome!!!!!

good to see you around....

Peace bro,


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks, Armando.

I may post more pics tonight.


----------



## robc (Oct 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I never said I was back. :}


Really cool project joe..I did this to...it is awesome!! I really want to do this agin... thanks for posting pics!!! Did you get a new camera??


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 21, 2010)

I didn't get a new camera.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## AmbushArachnids (Dec 1, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Speaking of incei though:


Hahaha this is a gut buster! "HEY GUARD, OVER HEAR!"

Nice variety of photos! :clap: Im inspired to post more of my own photos. 

-Doug


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks. 

I'm really behind with uploading pics.  Here are a few from my recent C. ritae breeding:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 2, 2010)

Congrats, Joe. I think I'm gonna have to get a couple.


----------



## Dravensmom (Jan 14, 2011)

really love the obt fang pic!!!:clap:


----------



## Suidakkra (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice collection and great pics. You have some really great looking Tarantulas.


----------



## Bosing (Jan 16, 2011)

Another busy breeder! Congrats. Oh and I love the communal set-up.  Have you done this before with the same species?  What happens when they get rehoused as they grow?  Do they begin to attack each other after rehousing?

Thanks in advance for the revert!


----------



## archieph (Jan 16, 2011)

*Feed them*

feed them HONEYBEES and see the difference!!!! :clap:


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 17, 2011)

Bosing said:


> Another busy breeder! Congrats. Oh and I love the communal set-up.  Have you done this before with the same species?  What happens when they get rehoused as they grow?  Do they begin to attack each other after rehousing?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the revert!


Thanks for the congrats. 

I assume you're referring to the H. gigas communal (I can't remember which communal pictures I've posted :}).  They have been rehoused from the 1g rubbermaid into a 10g tank.  Substrate is about 2/3 high (8 inches or so) and some of them have burrowed all the way to the bottom.  The largest individual I see in there is about 2" now - others are as small as .75".

I also have 2 H. incei , 2 P. regalis, and a P. formosa communal (6 communals total, including the H. gigas).  While I'm sure there have been casualties on and off, I haven't actually observed any cannibalism, nor do I keep count of how many spiders are still in each tank.  I have a pic of the larger regalis communal - I'll try to get it posted today or tomorrow.



archieph said:


> feed them HONEYBEES and see the difference!!!! :clap:


No thanks.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jan 17, 2011)

I would like to see these communals! How many are in the P. formosa and 2 regalis communals? 10- 20? Cant wait to see them!


----------



## crawltech (Jan 17, 2011)

Awsome communal poeci shots, Joe!


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 17, 2011)

The P. formosa has 5 in it, one regalis communal has ~10, the other had 29 when I transferred them to a larger tank.

This is the larger regalis communal:


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome set-up there Joe. Nice pictures as well.


----------



## crawltech (Jan 17, 2011)

Awsome communal pics, Joe!....i would love to do this one day!


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guys.







A molt later:


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jan 17, 2011)

Stunning diversipes! Obviously your entire collection is power fed honey bees!   Keep up the good photography Joe. :clap:


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 17, 2011)

Ha, sure they are...

Thanks for the compliments.  I'm enjoying the photography aspect of it, although I'm still quite the novice.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 17, 2011)

hey Joe.

Mind if I ask were you got the fine tipped tongs from?  I cant seem to find any like that in my area.

Nice pictures by the way.:clap:


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks, Cody.

Which picture are you referring to for the tongs?


----------



## codykrr (Jan 17, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm really behind with uploading pics.  Here are a few from my recent C. ritae breeding:


The ones in this post.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 17, 2011)

Ah.

Ebay.  Got 'em from a company in China for $2 and change per unit.  Search for 'precision tweezers', you'll find a bunch of stuff on there.

If you really want, I can *probably* go back into my transactions and even get you the username of who I bought them from.  They're great, btw.


----------



## Bosing (Jan 17, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Thanks for the congrats.
> 
> I assume you're referring to the H. gigas communal (I can't remember which communal pictures I've posted :}).  They have been rehoused from the 1g rubbermaid into a 10g tank.  Substrate is about 2/3 high (8 inches or so) and some of them have burrowed all the way to the bottom.  The largest individual I see in there is about 2" now - others are as small as .75".
> 
> I also have 2 H. incei , 2 P. regalis, and a P. formosa communal (6 communals total, including the H. gigas).  While I'm sure there have been casualties on and off, I haven't actually observed any cannibalism, nor do I keep count of how many spiders are still in each tank.  I have a pic of the larger regalis communal - I'll try to get it posted today or tomorrow.


Yes, the gigas.  Thanks for your revert.  So when you place them back into the bigger container, you move them one by one and just place them there?  In this process, can you introduce similar species that were previously not in the community?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 17, 2011)

You mean introduce the same species, just different individuals?

When I transferred them, I set up the new enclosure and pretty much gently dumped them, dirt and all, into it.  I didn't add or remove any animals from one tank to the next.


----------



## Bosing (Jan 17, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> You mean introduce the same species, just different individuals?


Yup.  I mean, I have a communal set up of the incei. Started with 9, now down to 3.  I plan to rehouse them and get some more incei from my friend but I'm worried that they would not recognize the new members of the community.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 17, 2011)

AbraxasComplex is the go-to guy when it comes to communals.  Send him a PM and see what he says, but I'm pretty sure he'll tell you that he's done it without much of an issue.  The trick is giving them enough space to have their own territories at first, then overlap into each other's.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks Joe.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 5, 2011)

Time for another series of pics...

Grammostola sp. "Concepcion":

























Haplopelma sp. "Vietnam":



















MM A. minatrix:


----------



## VinceG (Feb 6, 2011)

That's a quite big A.Minatrix MM! Nice collection and pictures! :clap:


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Feb 23, 2011)

Are you sure that's a concepcion? Looks more like an RCF rosea to me...:?

Edit: I think I see the scopulae.


----------



## xhexdx (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Are you sure that's a concepcion? Looks more like an RCF rosea to me...:?
> 
> Edit: I think I see the scopulae.


Just now saw this, Chris.  Sorry I didn't get back to you more quickly.

That spider actually belongs to Ms. X, and she posted several pictures of it in a thread on ATS where they determined it was 'Concepcion'.

I need to post some new pics...


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 10, 2011)

T. violaceus pairing:





































P. regalis communal:













P. subfusca:







H. gigas communal:


----------



## super-pede (Jun 11, 2011)

That is a sick H.gigas set-up! freakin awesome.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jun 11, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Just now saw this, Chris.  Sorry I didn't get back to you more quickly.
> 
> That spider actually belongs to Ms. X, and she posted several pictures of it in a thread on ATS where they determined it was 'Concepcion'.
> 
> I need to post some new pics...


Do you have a link to that thread?


----------



## Crysta (Jun 11, 2011)

lol pet hole peeping is fun, especially with so many...you could play...that game with the hammer at the fair....  great collection Joe


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome pics, Joe. That subfusca girl is getting some color to her!


----------



## Tcrazy (Jun 11, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> The molt display case.



Thats the best display of skins i have ever seen.....   great job... so awesome


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

Chris, I'll see if I can get a link to that thread for you.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 13, 2011)

B. vagans:


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 1, 2011)

Pics of the H. gigas communal:













They are going to be moved to a 55-gallon soon.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Sep 2, 2011)

The H. gigas communal is AWESOME!  Do I count 11 in there?  My GF really likes communal T's.  I show her new T's and first thing she asks is if they are communal. Very Nice- and kids, this is totally advanced keeping.   Keep up the good work for sure.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks.

There are certainly more than 11 in there.  I'm actually preparing to rehouse them in a 55-gallon, and I'm going to *try* to count them when I do so.  I'll post pictures when I rehouse them.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 13, 2011)

By the way, Becca and I rehoused the gigas communal.  41 spiders! 

Here's a sampling of them:


----------



## BCscorp (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey Joe, that moult display case is really cool!


----------



## JODECS (Sep 13, 2011)

cool pic.. are they siblings?


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 14, 2011)

BCscorp said:


> Hey Joe, that moult display case is really cool!


Thank you.



JODECS said:


> cool pic.. are they siblings?


Yep.


----------



## Robert Jordan (Sep 14, 2011)

From where did you procure all of those perfectly sized, simple & matching frames for the exuvia? I've had trouble finding ones that are just right... Just like... Those.

Thanks!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought them on ebay from a guy who made shadow boxes.  That was years ago, you might try searching for 'shadow box' on ebay and see what pops up.


----------



## crawltech (Sep 14, 2011)

Man, nothin looks cooler than a deli cup full of T's, eh!


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Sep 14, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> By the way, Becca and I rehoused the gigas communal.  41 spiders!
> 
> Here's a sampling of them:


They should have hired you for the spider scene in raiders of the lost ark!


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 14, 2011)

That is just a cup full of insanity!  Very cool picture


----------



## Hobo (Sep 14, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> By the way, Becca and I rehoused the gigas communal.  41 spiders!
> 
> Here's a sampling of them:


That's a really cool shot.
Nice variation; there are some tiny guys still around.



Robert Jordan said:


> From where did you procure all of those perfectly sized, simple & matching frames for the exuvia? I've had trouble finding ones that are just right... Just like... Those.
> 
> Thanks!


I believe they are called "Riker boxes"


----------



## mrclean (Sep 14, 2011)

Great looking tarantulas You got there!!!


----------



## MrJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome pics man, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crysta (Sep 18, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> By the way, Becca and I rehoused the gigas communal.  41 spiders!
> 
> Here's a sampling of them:


Nice Joe! I need a male send me one ?  ! lol


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 19, 2011)

Crysta said:


> Nice Joe! I need a male send me one ?  ! lol


Move to the states first.


----------



## wesker12 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just finished looking through all 27 pages of this and damn man your collection is awe inspiring. One day I am hoping my collection will encompass even a fraction of yours!


----------



## MissVenom (Dec 11, 2011)

*What breed*

What kind was this http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h204/xhexdx/Spider%20stuff/Picture079.jpg one? I think he/she is quite beautiful! :love:


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Dec 11, 2011)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 12, 2011)

nice T's man! That's one expensive collection. I see you mate them? Do you have a business selling them? Nice molt collection too!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh my the Haplo sp. Vietnam is beautiful! And your molt display just shows how long you have been in the hobby. Respect.


----------

